# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  منبع فیزیک نظام جدید

## Maryam.kh.k

سلام خسته نباشید همگی...
دوستان نظرتون راجبه فیزیک میکرو دهم و یازدهم چیه؟من فک میکنم سوالاش بیشتر به درد 20امتحان نهایی میخوره تا کنکور سطح سوالاش خیلی پایینه البته به جز یک قدم تا صد که البته اونام همش تسوای کنکوره و مولف زحمت خاصی نکشیده البته درسنامه اش بنظرم خیلی خوبه....حس میکنم تابستون الکی روش وقت گذاشتم...کسی هس کتاب دیگه ای بخونه؟اگه میشه نظرش و بگه ممنونم از همه..

----------


## Moltafett

> سلام خسته نباشید همگی...
> دوستان نظرتون راجبه فیزیک میکرو دهم و یازدهم چیه؟من فک میکنم سوالاش بیشتر به درد 20امتحان نهایی میخوره تا کنکور سطح سوالاش خیلی پایینه البته به جز یک قدم تا صد که البته اونام همش تسوای کنکوره و مولف زحمت خاصی نکشیده البته درسنامه اش بنظرم خیلی خوبه....حس میکنم تابستون الکی روش وقت گذاشتم...کسی هس کتاب دیگه ای بخونه؟اگه میشه نظرش و بگه ممنونم از همه..


موج ازمون

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

تست هاش برا شما راحته یا طبق نظرات شنیده شده ازش ،همچین حسی داری؟
من خیلی سبز گرفتم کتاب خیلی خوبیه خصوصا آموزشش برا منی که چیزی بلد نبودم عالی بود
تست هاشم با روند دلچسبی سخت میشه 
اگه فکر میکنی نیاز به تعویض منبع داری یه نگاه بنداز بهش

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> تست هاش برا شما راحته یا طبق نظرات شنیده شده ازش ،همچین حسی داری؟
> من خیلی سبز گرفتم کتاب خیلی خوبیه خصوصا آموزشش برا منی که چیزی بلد نبودم عالی بود
> تست هاشم با روند دلچسبی سخت میشه 
> اگه فکر میکنی نیاز به تعویض منبع داری یه نگاه بنداز بهش


نه خودم کار کردم والا بنظرم بی نهایت ساده ان...بیشتر بدرد امتحانای مدرسه میخوره تا کنکور...خودم نظرم رو خیلی سبزه البته جامع خیلی سبز...چون قبلا تکی خریدم اصلا کیفیت نداشت...شما جامع دارین؟

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> تست هاش برا شما راحته یا طبق نظرات شنیده شده ازش ،همچین حسی داری؟
> من خیلی سبز گرفتم کتاب خیلی خوبیه خصوصا آموزشش برا منی که چیزی بلد نبودم عالی بود
> تست هاشم با روند دلچسبی سخت میشه 
> اگه فکر میکنی نیاز به تعویض منبع داری یه نگاه بنداز بهش


نه خودم کار کردم والا بنظرم بی نهایت ساده ان...بیشتر بدرد امتحانای مدرسه میخوره تا کنکور...خودم نظرم رو خیلی سبزه البته جامع خیلی سبز...چون قبلا تکی خریدم اصلا کیفیت نداشت...شما جامع دارین؟

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

__

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> __


چی شده عزیز؟

----------


## INFERNAL

اگه واقعا گاج واست آسونه که بسی عجیبه، خیلی سبز هست و بعدشم IQ
الگو ام فکر کنم فیزیکه سنگینی داشت :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> اگه واقعا گاج واست آسونه که بسی عجیبه، خیلی سبز هست و بعدشم IQ
> الگو ام فکر کنم فیزیکه سنگینی داشت


والا نمیدونم چرا واسه شما عجیبه حتی دوستمم که ترازش 6700به بالاس میگه خیلی ساده اس...

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> اگه واقعا گاج واست آسونه که بسی عجیبه، خیلی سبز هست و بعدشم IQ
> الگو ام فکر کنم فیزیکه سنگینی داشت


مثلا شما تستای به غیر از یک قدم تا صدش واستون سخته؟من اونارو نهایت چهارتا نزده تو کل فصل داشته باشم خیلی آبکین...تستای یک قدم تا صدش هم دو فصل اول بی نهایت ساده اس دو فصل آخر سخته..که اونم اولا فشار و گرما خودشون فصولی سختین ثانیا تستای خود مولف نیس و ماله کنکوره و عجیبم نیس سطحش بالا باشه

----------


## high-flown

> مثلا شما تستای به غیر از یک قدم تا صدش واستون سخته؟من اونارو نهایت چهارتا نزده تو کل فصل داشته باشم خیلی آبکین...تستای یک قدم تا صدش هم دو فصل اول بی نهایت ساده اس دو فصل آخر سخته..که اونم اولا فشار و گرما خودشون فصولی سختین ثانیا تستای خود مولف نیس و ماله کنکوره و عجیبم نیس سطحش بالا باشه


دوستان من میرم11تجربی برافیزیک دوتاکتاب تست معرفی کنید.بهتریناش

----------


## INFERNAL

> مثلا شما تستای به غیر از یک قدم تا صدش واستون سخته؟من اونارو نهایت چهارتا نزده تو کل فصل داشته باشم خیلی آبکین...تستای یک قدم تا صدش هم دو فصل اول بی نهایت ساده اس دو فصل آخر سخته..که اونم اولا فشار و گرما خودشون فصولی سختین ثانیا تستای خود مولف نیس و ماله کنکوره و عجیبم نیس سطحش بالا باشه


خب حتما سطح فیزیکت بالاس
بستگی به خودت داره،والا من که کلا واسه فیزیکم گاج کار کردم،البته من کتاب واسه نظام جدیدا رو ندیدم شایدم واقعا ضعیف تر شده باشه نمیدونم

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> نه خودم کار کردم والا بنظرم بی نهایت ساده ان...بیشتر بدرد امتحانای مدرسه میخوره تا کنکور...خودم نظرم رو خیلی سبزه البته جامع خیلی سبز...چون قبلا تکی خریدم اصلا کیفیت نداشت...شما جامع دارین؟


اره خیلی سبز پایه
شروع مطلب با تستایی هست که فقط جای گذاری میخواد (که تعداد تستای کنکوریش به این سبک کم نیست!)
نم نم سخت تر میشه
ولی حتما تستاش رو ببین که بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری

----------


## Sina1030

سلام دوستان...
کتاب کاملا سلیقه اییه ....
وقتی می بینی سوالات گاج‌ واست آسونه برو‌خودت کتابای دیگه رو هم ببین یه مبحثو که تسلط داری انتخاب کن و سوااش رو حل کن و مقایسه کن و بعد تصمیم بگیر و کتاب رو بگیر...
اونجوری کاملا کتاب رو براساس ویژگی‌های خودت گرفتی ....
بنده خودم پایه دهم واسه فیزیک خیلی سبز داشتم ولی زیاد باهاش راحت نبودم (البته درسنامش خوب بود) بعد رفتم آبی کانون رو گرفتم که بیشتر سوالاش کنکور بود....
پایه ی یازدهم رفتم گاج نقره ای فیزیک رو گرفتم ولی کمی نسبت به دهم عوض شده بود (اینکه کتاب رو به دو قسمت فاز ۱‌و‌۲ تقسیم کرده بودن)
تو اواخر سال هم به پیشنهاد دبیرم سیرتاپیاز رو گرفتم که خیلی کتاب خوبیه بنظر من که این طوره هم تستاش و هم درسنامه هاش عالین.... الآن هم سیرتاپیاز پایه رو گرفتم....
درصد فیزیکم هم تو این تابستان تو کانون بین ۸۰ و ۱۰۰ بوده است....

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> سلام دوستان...
> کتاب کاملا سلیقه اییه ....
> وقتی می بینی سوالات گاج‌ واست آسونه برو‌خودت کتابای دیگه رو هم ببین یه مبحثو که تسلط داری انتخاب کن و سوااش رو حل کن و مقایسه کن و بعد تصمیم بگیر و کتاب رو بگیر...
> اونجوری کاملا کتاب رو براساس ویژگی‌های خودت گرفتی ....
> بنده خودم پایه دهم واسه فیزیک خیلی سبز داشتم ولی زیاد باهاش راحت نبودم (البته درسنامش خوب بود) بعد رفتم آبی کانون رو گرفتم که بیشتر سوالاش کنکور بود....
> پایه ی یازدهم رفتم گاج نقره ای فیزیک رو گرفتم ولی کمی نسبت به دهم عوض شده بود (اینکه کتاب رو به دو قسمت فاز ۱‌و‌۲ تقسیم کرده بودن)
> تو اواخر سال هم به پیشنهاد دبیرم سیرتاپیاز رو گرفتم که خیلی کتاب خوبیه بنظر من که این طوره هم تستاش و هم درسنامه هاش عالین.... الآن هم سیرتاپیاز پایه رو گرفتم....
> درصد فیزیکم هم تو این تابستان تو کانون بین ۸۰ و ۱۰۰ بوده است....


خیلی ممنون بابت راهنماییتون...یه سوال بپرسم؟چون محدوده ترازمون یکیه...تونستین تابستون پایه رو خب جمع کنین؟

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> سلام دوستان...
> کتاب کاملا سلیقه اییه ....
> وقتی می بینی سوالات گاج‌ واست آسونه برو‌خودت کتابای دیگه رو هم ببین یه مبحثو که تسلط داری انتخاب کن و سوااش رو حل کن و مقایسه کن و بعد تصمیم بگیر و کتاب رو بگیر...
> اونجوری کاملا کتاب رو براساس ویژگی‌های خودت گرفتی ....
> بنده خودم پایه دهم واسه فیزیک خیلی سبز داشتم ولی زیاد باهاش راحت نبودم (البته درسنامش خوب بود) بعد رفتم آبی کانون رو گرفتم که بیشتر سوالاش کنکور بود....
> پایه ی یازدهم رفتم گاج نقره ای فیزیک رو گرفتم ولی کمی نسبت به دهم عوض شده بود (اینکه کتاب رو به دو قسمت فاز ۱‌و‌۲ تقسیم کرده بودن)
> تو اواخر سال هم به پیشنهاد دبیرم سیرتاپیاز رو گرفتم که خیلی کتاب خوبیه بنظر من که این طوره هم تستاش و هم درسنامه هاش عالین.... الآن هم سیرتاپیاز پایه رو گرفتم....
> درصد فیزیکم هم تو این تابستان تو کانون بین ۸۰ و ۱۰۰ بوده است....


بعد اینکه از کتابای پایه کدومارو گرفتین؟میخوام یه چندتا سوال بپرسم ازتون

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> اره خیلی سبز پایه
> شروع مطلب با تستایی هست که فقط جای گذاری میخواد (که تعداد تستای کنکوریش به این سبک کم نیست!)
> نم نم سخت تر میشه
> ولی حتما تستاش رو ببین که بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری


شما خودت راضی هستی؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

من صبر میکنم اقایه شهریاری جامعشو با انتشارات خیلی سبز چاپ کنه

----------


## sina_hp

فیزیک یازدهم در باره خازن های موازی و متوالی چیزی گفته؟؟

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> من صبر میکنم اقایه شهریاری جامعشو با انتشارات خیلی سبز چاپ کنه


شما کنکوری هستی؟

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> فیزیک یازدهم در باره خازن های موازی و متوالی چیزی گفته؟؟


فصل دو همش راجبه ایناس...

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> شما کنکوری هستی؟


 بله ولی همچینم بیکار نشستم گاج رو کار کردم تستاش همچینم که میگید ابکی نبود حتمی که نباید تستو نفهمی که بگی سخته تو یکسری فصلا مثل  گرما و تعادل با اینکه مفهومه سوال سخت نیست ولی زمان بره  خوب من فیزیکم همچینم ضعیف نیست ولی اونقدرا هم قوی نیست مکه بگم ین کتاب ابکیه ولی خوب باهاش حال نکردم

----------


## mlt

سیر تا پیاز تستاش در چه حده؟


> سلام دوستان...
> کتاب کاملا سلیقه اییه ....
> وقتی می بینی سوالات گاج‌ واست آسونه برو‌خودت کتابای دیگه رو هم ببین یه مبحثو که تسلط داری انتخاب کن و سوااش رو حل کن و مقایسه کن و بعد تصمیم بگیر و کتاب رو بگیر...
> اونجوری کاملا کتاب رو براساس ویژگی‌های خودت گرفتی ....
> بنده خودم پایه دهم واسه فیزیک خیلی سبز داشتم ولی زیاد باهاش راحت نبودم (البته درسنامش خوب بود) بعد رفتم آبی کانون رو گرفتم که بیشتر سوالاش کنکور بود....
> پایه ی یازدهم رفتم گاج نقره ای فیزیک رو گرفتم ولی کمی نسبت به دهم عوض شده بود (اینکه کتاب رو به دو قسمت فاز ۱‌و‌۲ تقسیم کرده بودن)
> تو اواخر سال هم به پیشنهاد دبیرم سیرتاپیاز رو گرفتم که خیلی کتاب خوبیه بنظر من که این طوره هم تستاش و هم درسنامه هاش عالین.... الآن هم سیرتاپیاز پایه رو گرفتم....
> درصد فیزیکم هم تو این تابستان تو کانون بین ۸۰ و ۱۰۰ بوده است....

----------


## mersadkazemi

سلام,الان کدوم بهتره؟ فیزیک میکرو یازدهم یا خیلی سبز؟

----------


## sina_hp

> فصل دو همش راجبه ایناس...


درباره خازن موازی و متوالی؟

----------


## sina_hp

تا جایی که من دیدم مدار متوالی و موازی تو فیزیک یازدهم هست ولی خازن متوالی و موازی نه درسته؟

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> بله ولی همچینم بیکار نشستم گاج رو کار کردم تستاش همچینم که میگید ابکی نبود حتمی که نباید تستو نفهمی که بگی سخته تو یکسری فصلا مثل  گرما و تعادل با اینکه مفهومه سوال سخت نیست ولی زمان بره  خوب من فیزیکم همچینم ضعیف نیست ولی اونقدرا هم قوی نیست مکه بگم ین کتاب ابکیه ولی خوب باهاش حال نکردم


نه به این خاطر نپرسیدم نظراتتو میدیدم فک میکردم دهمی هستی :Yahoo (1): 
خب ببین بنظرم از اول نباید کار میکردیم..اگه تستای یک قدم تا صدش واست سخته خب طبیعیه همش تستای کنکوره واسه منم سخت بود ولی کلا تست تالیفی خوب نداره اصلا خوب اگه قرار بود وست کنکور کار کنم چه نیاز به وین کتاب بود..آخ خدا..چرا خیلی سبز نگرفتم مث چی پشیمونم

----------


## mlt

هیچی از مدار خازن نداره فقط تنها چیزش اینه که جریان تو مدار ازش عبور نمیکنه و دیگه هیچ فرمولی براش نیاورده  کتاب


> درباره خازن موازی و متوالی؟

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> تا جایی که من دیدم مدار متوالی و موازی تو فیزیک یازدهم هست ولی خازن متوالی و موازی نه درسته؟


آخ ببخشید کلا هنگ آزمون فردام..بله خازن متوالی و موازی نداریم..با مدار اشتباه گرفتم

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> بخدا.به قران.به124 هزار پیامبر اگه کتاب رو دو بار دور بزنید بالا60پ-70 میشید حالا بین اینا همشون خوبن.گاج خیلی سبز الگو..اگه خیلی حرفه ای هستی الگو بگیر....گاج هم که میگی اسونه داشتیم باهاش90 زده......


اوه بخدا لازم به این همه قسم نبود...من الان درصدم 80 90 هستش..ولی به عنوان یه دوست پیشنهاد میکنم گاج نگیری..

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> شما خودت راضی هستی؟


من حقیقتا راضی ام
ولی خوب هنو قلم چی نرفتم که در قالب ازموناش معلوماتم رو چک کنم! گفتم اینم ذکر کنم که شک و ابهامی تو برداشتتون از حرفام نمونه

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> من حقیقتا راضی ام
> ولی خوب هنو قلم چی نرفتم که در قالب ازموناش معلوماتم رو چک کنم! گفتم اینم ذکر کنم که شک و ابهامی تو برداشتتون از حرفام نمونه


خیلی ممنون^_^

----------


## mlt

دوست عزیر من یه ماه هست دارمش


> اوه بخدا لازم به این همه قسم نبود...من الان درصدم 80 90 هستش..ولی به عنوان یه دوست پیشنهاد میکنم گاج نگیری..

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> من صبر میکنم اقایه شهریاری جامعشو با انتشارات خیلی سبز چاپ کنه


جامع اسمش جامع توانا هستش!
احمد مصلایی! و محسن توانا اگه اشتباه نکنم مولف هاش هستن

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> دوست عزیر من یه ماه هست دارمش


خب پس پیشنهادم و پس میگیرم :Yahoo (4): همون و کار کنین"

----------


## mersadkazemi

کدومش الان برا یازدهم میکرو یا خیلی سبز؟

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

خیلی سبز بگیر...

----------


## sina_hp

معلم فیزیک یازدهم نگفت امکان داره از خازن متوالی و موازی براتون تو کنکور سوال بدن؟

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> من خودم تازه از 1 مهر میخوام تستی کار کنم قبلا که تشریحی کار میکردم گزینه دو 40 میزدم(تشریحی یعنی فقط شب امتحان جزوه میخوندم اخر هفته هم میرفتم با همون معلومات رو جلسه گزنه 2)اینو کار میکنم اگه دیدم تو هر فصل 80 درصد تست هارو درست جواب دادم نشر الگو میگیرم....ریاضیت خوبه؟


آره کلا این دوتا درسم خیلی بهتره..

----------


## mlt

من زیستم با فیزیکم خوبه..شیمی متوسط رو به پایین...ریاضی اففففففتضاح یه جوری که فکرشم نمیکنی...ریاضیت از پایه خوب بود؟


> آره کلا این دوتا درسم خیلی بهتره..

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> معلم فیزیک یازدهم نگفت امکان داره از خازن متوالی و موازی براتون تو کنکور سوال بدن؟


نه نمیارن تو آزمونا هم نمیاد

----------


## mlt

برا12چی میگیری فیزیک؟دیدی خیلی سبز چطور داره میزاره تو پاچمون :Yahoo (4): 


> آره کلا این دوتا درسم خیلی بهتره..

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> برا12چی میگیری فیزیک؟دیدی خیلی سبز چطور داره میزاره تو پاچمون


میخوام خیلی سبز بگیرم در کنارش موج آزمون...منظورت اینه گرونه؟

----------


## mlt

اره دو جلدشم کرده


> میخوام خیلی سبز بگیرم در کنارش موج آزمون...منظورت اینه گرونه؟

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> اره دو جلدشم کرده


اون دیگه شرمنده خونواده..اونا باید بگیرن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mlt

اون که اره....کل خرج درسا یه طرف ریاضی هم یه طرف اخرشم تکون نخورد ریاضیم


> اون دیگه شرمنده خونواده..اونا باید بگیرن

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> اون که اره....کل خرج درسا یه طرف ریاضی هم یه طرف اخرشم تکون نخورد ریاضیم


کلا قبلا نخوندی؟

----------


## mlt

از نهم به اینطرف نخودم...امسالم 400 دادم خصوصی گرفتم نوبت دوم سفید دادم 20مستمر با 14 پایانی رد کرد :Yahoo (4): 


> کلا قبلا نخوندی؟

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> از نهم به اینطرف نخودم...امسالم 400 دادم خصوصی گرفتم نوبت دوم سفید دادم 20مستمر با 14 پایانی رد کرد


خب چرا؟اصلا جایی که باید میخوندی نخوندی...به هرحال اگه نیاد بالا به ضررت میشه...بنظرم میکرو پایه رو بگیر واسه شروع از همه بهتره

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> جامع اسمش جامع توانا هستش!
> احمد مصلایی! و محسن توانا اگه اشتباه نکنم مولف هاش هستن


نخیر امسال خیلی سبز یه جاممع اقای شهریاری هم داره خودشون اعلام کردن دیگه مبتکران کتاب نمیدنو با خیلی سبز باسه نظام جدید کار میکنن

----------


## mlt

فقط ریاضی نخوندم به خواطر تنفر ولی یه هفته هست کار میکنم تازه فرق معادله درجه2 و1 رو فهمیدم :Yahoo (4): واقعا ریاضی بد نیست تازه وقتی جواب یه معادله بدست میاری خیلی حال میده البته به من شمارو نمیدونم


> خب چرا؟اصلا جایی که باید میخوندی نخوندی...به هرحال اگه نیاد بالا به ضررت میشه...بنظرم میکرو پایه رو بگیر واسه شروع از همه بهتره

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> فقط ریاضی نخوندم به خواطر تنفر ولی یه هفته هست کار میکنم تازه فرق معادله درجه2 و1 رو فهمیدمواقعا ریاضی بد نیست تازه وقتی جواب یه معادله بدست میاری خیلی حال میده البته به من شمارو نمیدونم


فقط یه نصیحت دی وی دی نبین که وقت گیره...من سوال سخت حل کنم پنج دقیقه استراحت به خودم جایزه میدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mlt

اتفاقا1 تومن دادم حرف اخر برا ریاضی :Yahoo (101): 


> فقط یه نصیحت دی وی دی نبین که وقت گیره...من سوال سخت حل کنم پنج دقیقه استراحت به خودم جایزه میدم

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> اتفاقا1 تومن دادم حرف اخر برا ریاضی


خسته نباشی...حالا واسه یه جلد خیلی سبز نگرانی؟کل کتابام  و بفروشم یه تومن نمیشه:/

----------


## mlt

راستی یه 400 تومنی کتاب دارم لاشو باز نکردم مشتری نداری :Yahoo (4): مال دهم 99 هست


> خسته نباشی...حالا واسه یه جلد خیلی سبز نگرانی؟کل کتابام  و بفروشم یه تومن نمیشه:/

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> راستی یه 400 تومنی کتاب دارم لاشو باز نکردم مشتری نداریمال دهم 99 هست


پس مایه داری...تبریک "من نصف کتابام و با پول خودم گرفتم...ولی من بازم میگم دی وی دی بهت کمک نمیکنه مخصوصا ریاضی حالا خوددانی...اون 40تومنی رو هم بده یه بنده خدا که نداره بخره شما که مشکل نداری

----------


## mlt

نه خواهر مایه دار نیستم فقیر هم نیستم فقط بابام گفته قبول بشو هرچی لازم داری میخرم حالا جدا از اون که قبول بشم چی میخره :Yahoo (4): ....اگه میخونم نصفش برا خوشحالی بابامه نصفش اینده خودم


> پس مایه داری...تبریک "من نصف کتابام و با پول خودم گرفتم...ولی من بازم میگم دی وی دی بهت کمک نمیکنه مخصوصا ریاضی حالا خوددانی...اون 40تومنی رو هم بده یه بنده خدا که نداره بخره شما که مشکل نداری

----------


## mlt

40 نیست 400 هست اتفاقا قصدشم دارم فثط مشکل اینجاست که مدرسه ما فقیر درس خون نداره :Yahoo (20): 


> پس مایه داری...تبریک "من نصف کتابام و با پول خودم گرفتم...ولی من بازم میگم دی وی دی بهت کمک نمیکنه مخصوصا ریاضی حالا خوددانی...اون 40تومنی رو هم بده یه بنده خدا که نداره بخره شما که مشکل نداری

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> نه خواهر مایه دار نیستم فقیر هم نیستم فقط بابام گفته قبول بشو هرچی لازم داری میخرم حالا جدا از اون که قبول بشم چی میخره....اگه میخونم نصفش برا خوشحالی بابامه نصفش اینده خودم


انشالله قبول میشی ...چقد باباها عشقن..به هرحال موفق باشی ...فعلا شب خوش فردا آزمون دارم

----------


## high-flown

دوستان من میرم11برافیزیک نشرالگووخیلی سبزبخرم ؟توتابستونم میکروپایه میگیرم.

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> نخیر امسال خیلی سبز یه جاممع اقای شهریاری هم داره خودشون اعلام کردن دیگه مبتکران کتاب نمیدنو با خیلی سبز باسه نظام جدید کار میکنن


داداش شهریاری یکی از مولفای جلد دوم دوازدهمه+ آموزش شگفت انگیز فیزیک(طبق گفته تیم تالیف فیزیک)
تو بقیه کتابا حداقل خود خیلی سبز اسمی نیاورده ازش

----------


## mehdi9090

تو فیزیک هیچکی بهتر از رضا خالو نیست یه نابغس کلا دو نقر رو خیلی قبول دارم یکی این یکی هم پویا الفتی 
میکرو فیزیک قبنا خوب بود جدیدا اشغال شده موج آزمون باید می گرفتی

----------


## mlt

خالو نابغه هست برا نابغه ها خوبه


> تو فیزیک هیچکی بهتر از رضا خالو نیست یه نابغس کلا دو نقر رو خیلی قبول دارم یکی این یکی هم پویا الفتی 
> میکرو فیزیک قبنا خوب بود جدیدا اشغال شده موج آزمون باید می گرفتی

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> داداش شهریاری یکی از مولفای جلد دوم دوازدهمه+ آموزش شگفت انگیز فیزیک(طبق گفته تیم تالیف فیزیک)
> تو بقیه کتابا حداقل خود خیلی سبز اسمی نیاورده ازش


تو سایت خیلی سبز که نگاه کنید دو مدل کتاب جامع داره یکی که همون پایه هست و جامع دوازدهم یکی هم هنوز هیچی نزده تو اینستاگرام شهریاری از نمایشگاه کتاب تا الان چندبار گفته کتاب یازدهم چاپ نمیکنم که مهر کتاب جامع خیلی سبزم چاپ بشه دیگه اگه اونم تیمی چیزی داره نمیدونم

----------


## Sina1030

سلام دوستان ببخشید که دیشب نتوستم جواب بدم بخاطر آزمون امروز بود....
در پاسخ به سوالتون بگم که من طبق برنامه ی راهبردی کانون تابستون رو پیش رفتم و کل پایه رو بستم ....
راستش چون یازدهم رو تو سال تحصیلی خوب خونده بودم ، تابستون زیاد اذیت نشدم....
حالا که آزمون جامع رو هم دادم دیگه می خوام این چند روز تابستون رو دوازدهم بخونم (در حد چن صفحه)....

----------


## dr.Genius

> واسه ریاضی میکروی پایه
> واسه فیزیک هم سیرتاپیاز پایه


ببخشید درصدتانون چطور بود؟

----------


## dr.Genius

> سلام دوستان ببخشید که دیشب نتوستم جواب بدم بخاطر آزمون امروز بود....
> در پاسخ به سوالتون بگم که من طبق برنامه ی راهبردی کانون تابستون رو پیش رفتم و کل پایه رو بستم ....
> راستش چون یازدهم رو تو سال تحصیلی خوب خونده بودم ، تابستون زیاد اذیت نشدم....
> حالا که آزمون جامع رو هم دادم دیگه می خوام این چند روز تابستون رو دوازدهم بخونم (در حد چن صفحه)....


کتاب های پایه یازدهم و دهم سال قبل تون رو در تابستان امسال هم استفاده کردید یا منبع جدید خریدید؟
در سال یازدهم برای تمام دروس کتاب کمک درسی داشتید؟
ترازتون در چه حد بود؟
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sina1030

> ببخشید درصدتانون چطور بود؟


میانگین اگه بخوام بگم اینطور بودن:
ریاضی بین ۷۰ تا ۹۰
فیزیک بین ۸۰ تا ۱۰۰
زیست بین ۸۰ تا ۹۰
شیمی بین ۹۰ تا ۱۰۰

عمومی ها هم میانگین ۷۰

----------

